# X1 only for triple play customers



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I called today to find out if the X1 DVR was avaliable in my area (Harrisburg PA). It turns out they are, but only if I add phone service for a triple play bundle. How is this not the very definition of a monopoly and an anti-trust violation?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Monopolies mean you have no other choices, among other things. You're looking at wanting to get a special feature offered by a cable company that are requiring you to get their triple play bundle...not even in the same league as a monopoly.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The term you were looking for is extortion; holding someone or something hostage to "entice" you to do something you don't wan't to do.

Comcast has a very long history of using criteria like this to determine who gets the cool stuff and who gets the 120GB drives.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Nope, not extortion either.....

ex·tor·tion
ikˈstôrSHən/
_noun_
noun: *extortion*; plural noun: *extortions*
*1*.
the practice of obtaining something, esp. money, through force or threats.

There are no force or threats here......


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Let's just call it bundle forced all for simple fact of taking your :money:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Like any business, Comcast has every right, both legally and morally,
to set the prices and terms of availability for their product and services.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Finally snagged an X1 after a years wait, being installed on Monday. Will be dropping my Tivo and Explorer 8300 HD.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

acostapimps said:


> Let's just call it bundle forced all for simple fact of taking your :money:


Isn't that the "bottom line" for _any_ business?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> Isn't that the "bottom line" for _any_ business?


Nick have you gotten your hands on an X1 unit yet?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

oldschoolecw said:


> Nick have you gotten your hands on an X1 unit yet?


No, not yet -- still not avl in my area (formerly Adelphia).


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> No, not yet -- still not avl in my area (formerly Adelphia).


I am also formerly Adelphia and was told by a technician about a year and a half ago, that we wouldn't see it in our area for years to come. And then about 2 months ago I needed a Tech at my house and I asked him about the X1 and this Tech said he installed one down the street and that I should call Comcast about getting one. So I kept calling Comcast and today they said yes, they have them in stock. You may want to check again


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

A $49.99 to $99 one-time X1 upgrade fee is expected to start being charged in March in some Comcast markets...



> "commencing March 15, 2014, a one-time X1 Platform Upgrade fee of $49.99 may apply to existing Xfinity customers upgrading to the X1 services platform" (some users are charged $100). According to the Comcast website, the X1 Platform Upgrade Fee enables Comcast *"to continue developing and enhancing the features of the X1 Platform."*


http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/comcast-details-x1-'upgrade-fee'/148250

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Upgrading-to-Comcasts-X1-May-Incur-100-Fee-for-Some-127695

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/x1-platform-upgrade-fee/


----------



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

I think Comcast has a policy that they will ordinarily only explicitly offer bundled upgrades to customers, and no downgrades. You have to work hard to do or get anything else.

Bear in mind that most Comcast services, like those of their competitors, are up for negotiation as to price, terms and conditions. Typically you start negotiation by indicating you will probably cancel your service. Their first step will be to offer you a "promotional deal", of the sort that is only offered to new customers, but maybe you can negotiate a way round Triple Play.

If that doesn't work, tell them you are looking with favor on the Dish Network Hopper, a DVR that records 6 programs at once, and shares its programs throughout the household - but which only works with Dish Network, not Comcast. Mention that Skype and Magic Jack both offer phone service that is orders of magnitude cheaper than Comcast's. And that you are considering Hulu-Plus and an OTA antenna in place of your cable TV service. All because you can't get an X1! Maybe they will take the hint, and make you a better offer.

Many customers renegotiate terms and costs of service every 6 - 12 months, when their current promotional offers are up for change. It is expected that savvy customers will do just that, just like with cell phone and insurance companies.

You may even find that the triple play promotional package will be better for the next 6 months than keeping what you have got. You just have to remember to change it back just before 6 months are out, or find another promotional package. (BTW, you don't have to actually use their phone service, even if it is part of the package.)

---

Some businesses, labeled "common carriers", like the land-line phone company, electric, water and gas utility companies, don't have the right to do charge each customer whatever they want independently - they have to charge everyone in the same class the same price. The FCC decided ISP's and TV Cable companies aren't in that category, because such rules might slow down innovation.

The FCC loves to make decisions that please such companies for a simple reason: They are not congressionally funded. They are funded through fees paid by the entities they regulate, like Comcast, and the various wireless broadcasters. I.E., Comcast is one of their customers, and they are just trying to keep the customer satisfied. On top of that, the pay scale of a federal administrator is maximized by maximizing the number of employees and budget he/she controls.I know this is a new concept to some people, but Fee-funded federal agencies (and grant and contractually funded federal agencies) are essentially governed by the economics of the free market, not by the things that you learned about in a government and politics class in school, like elections and representatives.

You are a taxpayer, but your taxes do not fund the FCC - so you are not an FCC customer, and the FCC has little reason to keep you happy. Once in a while Congress or the courts get in the way of the FCC's desire to please its customers, but unless you can influence congress, that's impractical for the little guy.

As a publicly held corporation, Comcast is legally required to maximize income for its stockholders. They do this by charging each customer as much as they can. That doesn't make them a group of inherently evil people - they are just a rational decision maker, seeking to take an optimal pathway within the laws, regulations and economic system imposed on them.

A fairly similar logic applies to the FCC.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

grunes said:


> Some businesses, labeled "common carriers", like the land-line phone company, electric, water and gas utility companies, don't have the right to do charge each customer whatever they want independently - they have to charge everyone in the same class the same price.


I think your all wet (or at least very damp) with this argument.

Telcos are most certainly able to offer bundling as well as promotional pricing periods that their less regulated competitors offer. You can choose fully measured service as well as usage independent pricing and from multiple long distance plans.

Electricity companies offer discount plans based on time of day and other factors of usage as well as offering to sell you "green" power at a premium.

Some water and gas utilities offer programs that can lead to discounts (or additional fees) as well.

Nobody said that regulated monopolies can't dabble in marketing.

Regulated monopolies cannot be hog-tied monopolies.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Got my X1 today, it's the new Motorola unit and it is nice. It has a Tivo vibe about it, which is a great thing. I got rid of my cable card for my Tivo and my Explorer 8300 HD.


----------



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

harsh said:


> I think your all wet (or at least very damp) with this argument.
> 
> Telcos are most certainly able to offer bundling as well as promotional pricing periods that their less regulated competitors offer. You can choose fully measured service as well as usage independent pricing and from multiple long distance plans.
> 
> ...


Yes, but I think they have to offer them to everyone in the same category. At least when it comes to their main line of business.

Not so cable companies and ISPs. They can offer exactly the same service plan to different people at different prices, like most businesses.

See Wikipedia Common Carrier article

I don't know all the details, but there have been a lot of recent attempts to make Cable companies, Satellite Companies and ISPs all common carriers. Needless to say, those companies have fought these limitations.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Two weeks ago my daughter moved to a new apartment. I always help her out with internet and for several years she has had Centurylink service with a owned modem. I called Centurylink to transfer her service and was told no can do. Her complex has an exclusive agreement with Comcast. I thought those kind of agreements were illegal, and maybe they are, but it seems the FCC and the State don't care and don't enforce. I figured she might get a better deal since it is exclusive, but no. Best she could do was $50.00 a month with a 2 year commitment for 20MB service. A Comcast salesman came to my door last night after seeing my DirecTV dish. He offered me the same $50.00 a month "deal" for internet.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, if you are buying its definitely illegal. IM not sure its legal for renting either. And the only way its enforced if it is illegal is if someone files a complaint.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Centurylink said it is illegal on a national level (FCC?) and in several states, but not illegal in Colorado so no enforcement. This was from a CSR so not sure of the validity. 
Same thing that is going on with marijuana here.... :grin:


----------

